# SORPRESA en el caso mamada discoteca: los mossos descartan agresión y toxicología desmiente que la chica estuviera bajo los efectos de las drogas



## gallofino (Martes a la(s) 8:29 AM)

Baia baia baia…resulta que hay un giro de guión y alguien contó una mentirijilla para que papa y mama no le dieran la bronca.
Pero bueno, el daño ya está hecho, el chaval casi fue lapidado y ella santificada gracias a las magníficas leyes de nuestro país.





https://www.rac1.cat/societat/20230109/104037/els-mossos-descarten-agressio-sexual-fel-lacio-discoteca-waka.hamburguesa


----------



## srburbujarra (Martes a la(s) 8:31 AM)

Esto no saldrá por la tele.

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sebososabroso (Martes a la(s) 8:37 AM)

Ahora es cuando los padres se dan cuenta que su hija es puta, o muy reputa? O aún no?


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (Martes a la(s) 8:39 AM)

Y supongo que la fiscalia entra de una puta vez de oficio a investigar la denuncia falsa?


----------



## Gonzalor (Martes a la(s) 8:39 AM)

El agredido me parece que es el chaval


----------



## Disminuido (Martes a la(s) 8:40 AM)




----------



## Wasi (Martes a la(s) 8:43 AM)

Conclusión, hija muy puta y padres muy subnormales


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (Martes a la(s) 8:43 AM)

Aquí hay cipote para la nena.


----------



## gallofino (Martes a la(s) 8:43 AM)

sebososabroso dijo:


> Ahora es cuando los padres se dan cuenta que su hija es puta, o muy reputa? O aún no?



Ella, según cuenta la noticia, les dijo: papa, mama ya sabéis que yo no soy así


----------



## Perro Viejo (Martes a la(s) 8:46 AM)

Descartan la agresión sexual, eh? Cuántos hequipos de himbestigasión han hecho falta para llegar a tan insólita conclusión?


----------



## Mundocruel (Martes a la(s) 8:48 AM)

gallofino dijo:


> Ella, según cuenta la noticia, les dijo: papa, mama ya sabéis que yo no soy así



Yo sí te creo, hija.


----------



## butricio (Martes a la(s) 8:49 AM)

¿A que examen toxicológico se refieren?

¿Sobre el cabello?


----------



## treblinca (Martes a la(s) 8:50 AM)

Ya hay que ser degenerada para hacer una mamada delante de todo el mundo sin estar colocada o borracha. Es una vergüenza para los padres y para toda la familia.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (Martes a la(s) 8:52 AM)

Zoi llo la del vídeo mamá peo no zoi llo, no zoi azi

Ahora sabe lo que es la excitación en un hombre somos monstruos sedientos, hay que derribar toda esta puta civilización de manginazos y retrasados e imponer la puta ley de la selva.


----------



## dcisneros (Martes a la(s) 8:52 AM)

Vaya madre... Educando a su hija a ir chupando pollas y luego mintiendo como una zorra.


----------



## PACOJONES (Martes a la(s) 8:54 AM)

Sorpresa? Ninguna


----------



## PACOJONES (Martes a la(s) 8:54 AM)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Y supongo que la fiscalia entra de una puta vez de oficio a investigar la denuncia falsa?



No te lo crees ni tú


----------



## PACOJONES (Martes a la(s) 8:56 AM)

Tan dificil es reconocer la verdad? Pues si me puse cachonda y me apeteció mamarsela , lo siento fue un error.


----------



## furia porcina (Martes a la(s) 9:01 AM)

PACOJONES dijo:


> Tan dificil es reconocer la verdad? Pues si me puse cachonda y me apeteció mamarsela , lo siento fue un error.



Es la hipocresía del feminismo progre actual. Décadas reclamando que la mujer se libere sexualmente y pueda comer las pollas que quiera sin que la sociedad las juzguen, pero a la primera que se ven en evidencia van corriendo a salvar su honor aunque sea a costa de mandar a un pardillo al trullo.


----------



## César Borgia (Martes a la(s) 9:03 AM)

Al final todas estas feministas progres son igual que las sor citroen capillitas y la emancipación de la mujer era un cuento.

Te pillan mamando pollas y ejjj que yo no quería ha sido él que me la ha puesto en la boca.......


----------



## sebososabroso (Martes a la(s) 9:17 AM)

César Borgia dijo:


> Al final todas estas feministas progres son igual que las sor citroen capillitas y la emancipación de la mujer era un cuento.
> 
> Te pillan mamando pollas y ejjj que yo no quería ha sido él que me la ha puesto en la boca.......



La fanta caducada...


----------



## Progretón (Martes a la(s) 9:20 AM)

dcisneros dijo:


> Vaya madre... Educando a su hija a ir chupando pollas y luego mintiendo como una zorra.



Con semejante educación nadie diría que en pocos años a la hija la vemos al mando de un ministerio.


----------



## NCB (Martes a la(s) 9:37 AM)

VALLA NO ME LO HEXPERABA


----------



## brickworld (Martes a la(s) 9:42 AM)

Bien oculto en los mass mierdas como Debe de ser para que nadie sepa lo decente y limpita que es la niña…

CUANTOS CASOS HAY DE ESTOS SEÑORES??? Y con comidas de ojetes incluidos 
Esta es la ruleta del Genaro señores depende de cómo caiga la bolita así te meten 15 años o sales libre


----------



## brickworld (Martes a la(s) 9:44 AM)

furia porcina dijo:


> Es la hipocresía del feminismo progre actual. Décadas reclamando que la mujer se libere sexualmente y pueda comer las pollas que quiera sin que la sociedad las juzguen, pero a la primera que se ven en evidencia van corriendo a salvar su honor aunque sea a costa de mandar a un pardillo al trullo.



Al trullo y señalado por los mass mierdas, este es el nivel de este país la ruleta de la fortuna del Genaro o acabas en la cárcel o te libras depende de la limpieza judicial y la propaganda de los mass mierdas


----------



## HotelDeltaPapa (Martes a la(s) 9:50 AM)

Todos los que vimos el vídeo sabíamos que era un calentón y que no había agresión de ningún tipo


----------



## ProfessorSnuggles (Martes a la(s) 10:00 AM)

Aplíquese el principio inapelable de Montero y sus votontos: en todo conflicto hombre-mujer es culpable la parte que tiene pene. Siguiente caso ...


----------



## Fargo (Martes a la(s) 10:04 AM)




----------



## max power (Martes a la(s) 10:05 AM)

Entonces el agredido ha sido el chico, no?


----------



## Yomateix (Martes a la(s) 10:07 AM)

En este caso había múltiples testigos y grabaciones. Pero si se llega a liar con dos en un coche o en la parte de atrás de la discoteca y luego denuncia lo de la sumisión porque alguien la haga grabado y suba a las redes un trozo sesgado.....a ver quien demuestra que no es violación o que no la han amenazado, porque ya no hace falta que diga que no, ni que se la vea precisamente obligada en la grabación. Hoy en día con el solo si es si, no importa que te digan si, has de poder demostrarlo....y a ver como lo demuestras cuando las grabaciones son ilegales (lógicamente) y además con decir que un minuto después dijo que no....Hoy cualquier hombre puede terminar en la cárcel porque una mujer quiera limpiar su imágen después de haber hecho algo de lo que se arrepiente por haberse dado a conocer en las redes. Además como las denuncias falsas no existen (esto no se considera denuncia falsa) estos casos se van a seguir dando, en algunos se demostrará que son falsos y en otros que no se pueda demostrar, esa persona puede terminar unos cuantos años en la cárcel sin haber hecho realmente nada.

Quien viole que lo pague, con dureza además. Pero que se pueda condenar por condenar sin pruebas reales porque la palabra de una mujer valga mucho más que la de un hombre.....peculiar concepto de "igualdad" tiene el feminismo, es el mismo concepto de "igualdad" que critican que tenía el machismo, pero uno se critica y el otro se aplaude.


----------



## Euron G. (Martes a la(s) 10:23 AM)

Yomateix dijo:


> Pero si se llega a liar con dos en un coche o en la parte de atrás de la discoteca y luego denuncia lo de la sumisión porque alguien la haga grabado y suba a las redes un trozo sesgado.....a ver quien demuestra que no es violación o que no la han amenazado



Pues los bonobos deberían saber en qué país viven y mantenerse bien alejados de las mujeres españolas. Pero no, vamos a seguir fomentando su chiringuito, lamiendo bragas y pagando fantitas zero.


----------



## theelf (Martes a la(s) 10:25 AM)

Quien me devielve mis impuestos malgastados?


----------



## Saco de papas (Martes a la(s) 10:26 AM)

Si madre, tu hija es una super puta.

Y gracias a tu aportación en los medios y 0 autocrítica, tus vecinas con las que hablas en el portal, la calle, la panadería.. también lo saben.


----------



## el mensa (Martes a la(s) 10:29 AM)

Años 90, alguien cogía una borrachera muy gorda y, aunque solo hubiera potado la cama, habitación, fuera llevado a rastras a casa, subir gateando las escaleras haciendo ruido... "papis ej que no m'acuerdo de ná..." por vergüenza más que nada hay gente que (o a veces) le sucede esto, pero NO siempre a todo el mundo, sin embargo se decía esto por vergüenza y comparado con lo de ahora por nimiedades.

Año 2.023, después de dos décadas de leyes misándricas, doctrina periodística feminista, desinhibición sexual, smartphones con grabadora y alarma social por "pinchazos"... voilá: sucede esto. 

Saberse no podía, no... Os recuerdo que los políticos y jueces actuales la mayoría fueron jóvenes en los 80 y 90.

Esto se nos ha ido de las manos, y mucho.


----------



## Jake el perro (Martes a la(s) 10:29 AM)

No creo que el chaval estuviera muy preocupado cuando en el vídeo sale CLARAmente que él intenta separarla y ella le agarra fuertemente para continuar la felación.

Se veía de lejos que era una guarrilla.


----------



## FilibustHero (Martes a la(s) 10:34 AM)

La habían echado una droga que no deja rastro. Y el hecho de que no hayan encontrado rastros de drogas es la prueba definitiva de que le han echado esa droga. Ahora solo hace falta cambiar las leyes para que cuando aparezcan pruebas tan contundentes (ausencia de pruebas) se pueda encarcelar a los culpables.


----------



## Saco de papas (Martes a la(s) 10:34 AM)

Jake el perro dijo:


> No creo que el chaval estuviera muy preocupado cuando en el vídeo sale CLARAmente que él intenta separarla y ella le agarra fuertemente para continuar la felación.
> 
> Se veía de lejos que era una guarrilla.



Guarilla no, ha traspasado el nivel de las putas convencionales más allá del centurión de Orión.

Una puta cobra y aporta valor social, delante de una cámara o en la habitación de un hotel, pero nunca verás chupársela gratis a un tío a la vista de todos en la pista de baile..

Osea que está muy muy por encima de una puta, no hay palabra para definirla.


----------



## CommiePig (Martes a la(s) 10:41 AM)

mejor que eduquen a los jóvenes en valorarse un poco, autodisciplina, mejora constante, equilibrio psicológico, y éxito en las relaciones afectivas


el porno duro en ellos, y la pornografía rosa como "sexo en ny", han anormalizado mucho a esta generación ególatra e inútil


----------



## Saco de papas (Martes a la(s) 10:48 AM)

CommiePig dijo:


> mejor que eduquen a los jóvenes en valorarse un poco, autodisciplina, mejora constante, equilibrio psicológico, y éxito en las relaciones afectivas
> 
> 
> el porno duro en ellos, y la pornografía rosa como "sexo en ny", han anormalizado mucho a esta generación ególatra e inútil



Entonces los libros de pederastia en colegios, con tocamientos y masturbaciones de menores no son efectivos?


----------



## Albion (Martes a la(s) 10:52 AM)

"Mi hija me ha dicho: Mamá, tú me conoces, yo no soy así..."

Bueno, pues parece que la madre no la conocía tanto.


----------



## CommiePig (Martes a la(s) 10:53 AM)

Saco de papas dijo:


> Entonces los libros de pederastia en colegios, con tocamientos y masturbaciones de menores no son efectivos?



los de la nueva vieja política pagana, pre-Cristiana, que estan implantando las élites, y lo siguen la mierda de jetas, ególatras e inútiles, que nos gobiernan, te refieres a esos?

lo de tratar de implantar la pederastia, es un pasito más en la decadencia, como lo fue el aborto de niños libre y a la carta, llamándolo deretxo...

lo modeddno ahora, es volver a la sodoma y gomorra


----------



## Blackest (Martes a la(s) 10:54 AM)

Ninguna droga te hace ponerte a chupar pollas, pero como somos un país de empalmados pretendemos fingir que si porque claro la violación es algo tan terrible tan terrible que si nos tenemos que creer que a la chavala le han metido una droga invisible que la ha hecho ponerse a chupar pollas nos lo creemos.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (Martes a la(s) 10:56 AM)

En todo caso el agredido sexual es él.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (Martes a la(s) 11:01 AM)

_Uyuyuyuy mi gato hase uyuyuyuy..._

Se les cae todo el circo encima por momentos...


----------



## Infierno Existencial (Martes a la(s) 11:01 AM)

sebososabroso dijo:


> Ahora es cuando los padres se dan cuenta que su hija es puta, o muy reputa? O aún no?



fase de negación

wakawakawaka


----------



## Infierno Existencial (Martes a la(s) 11:02 AM)




----------



## Gonzalor (Martes a la(s) 11:02 AM)

max power dijo:


> Entonces el agredido ha sido el chico, no?



Agredido y falsodenunciado. Espero que demande a la familia de la succionadora de pollas.


----------



## Saco de papas (Martes a la(s) 11:04 AM)

Blackest dijo:


> *Ninguna droga te hace ponerte a chupar pollas*, pero como somos un país de empalmados pretendemos fingir que si porque claro la violación es algo tan terrible tan terrible que si nos tenemos que creer que a la chavala le han metido una droga invisible que la ha hecho ponerse a chupar pollas nos lo creemos.



Un par de buenas lonchas de nieve colombiana las pone mirando para cuenca en menos de 30 segundos.

Pero desgraciadamente las pruebas tóxicas dieron como resultado que llevaba un deposito natural, oculto e irrastreable en su interior.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (Martes a la(s) 11:05 AM)

Que esperais si la mentira esta establecida como norma en todos los estamentos de la sociedad ? quizas haya que empezar a castigar la mentira...


----------



## ANS² (Martes a la(s) 11:08 AM)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Y supongo que la fiscalia entra de una puta vez de oficio a investigar la denuncia falsa?


----------



## ANS² (Martes a la(s) 11:10 AM)

o sea, puta y mentirosa

vaya joya

aunque el padre es del PSOE, no se podía esperar que saliese nada bueno, son personas podridas desde lo más dentro


----------



## Marcus Halberstam (Martes a la(s) 11:12 AM)

sebososabroso dijo:


> Ahora es cuando los padres se dan cuenta que su hija es puta, o muy reputa? O aún no?



Recuerdo discutir con familiares cuando ocurrió el caso de la Manada.

Su argumento era: es *absolutamente imposible* que una chica joven acceda a montarse una orgía con unos desconocidos.

Gran parte de la población vive en un mundo de fantasía...


----------



## djvan (Martes a la(s) 11:16 AM)

gallofino dijo:


> Baia baia baia…resulta que hay un giro de guión y alguien contó una mentirijilla para que papa y mama no le dieran la bronca.
> Pero bueno, el daño ya está hecho, el chaval casi fue lapidado y ella santificada gracias a las magníficas leyes de nuestro país.
> 
> 
> ...



Lo que yo creo es :

1- tal vez el chico fue el que sufrió la agresión sexual y recibió un acto en un sitio inadecuado que tardó en parar por verse bloqueado en la situación.

2- si la individua no estaba drogada y esto se confirma, tal vez es un delito de falsa denuncia


----------



## ANS² (Martes a la(s) 11:18 AM)

Marcus Halberstam dijo:


> Recuerdo discutir con familiares cuando ocurrió el caso de la Manada.
> 
> Su argumento era: es *absolutamente imposible* que una chica joven acceda a montarse una orgía con unos desconocidos.
> 
> Gran parte de la población vive en un mundo de fantasía...



haberles puesto algunos vídeos de Torbe... aunque mejor no porque si no...


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (Martes a la(s) 11:18 AM)

la madre que puso la denuncia falsa movilizando todo el aparatchik Susana griso y demas, ya estara en prision supongo....


----------



## Gorrino (Martes a la(s) 11:18 AM)

Catalana. Una auténtica degenerada. Fue voluntario casi seguro.

A otra cosa.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (Martes a la(s) 11:19 AM)

¿Pero no habíamos quedado en los agresores eran españole y blancos? No entiendo esas pruebas de toxicidad si el agresor es blanco, ¿no es culpable por defecto?


----------



## zirick (Martes a la(s) 11:20 AM)

El PSOE metió la mano pero al final se va conociendo la verdad. 
No será publicado en los medios habituales de comunicación ya que están a sueldo y puede dañar la imagen del partido.


----------



## Funciovago (Martes a la(s) 11:20 AM)

furia porcina dijo:


> Es la hipocresía del feminismo progre actual. Décadas reclamando que la mujer se libere sexualmente y pueda comer las pollas que quiera sin que la sociedad las juzguen, pero a la primera que se ven en evidencia van corriendo a salvar su honor aunque sea a costa de mandar a un pardillo al trullo.



Porque son las nuevas monjas, critican mucho a la iglesia y son iguales. Diciendo a los hombres que no follen y que si lo hacen es una violacion, y luego hablan de libertad sexual xD


----------



## elbaranda (Martes a la(s) 11:21 AM)

Han intentado empufar a un hombre para encarcelrlo y aquí no pasa nada y nadie va a pagar por ello


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (Martes a la(s) 11:23 AM)

treblinca dijo:


> Ya hay que ser degenerada para hacer una mamada delante de todo el mundo sin estar colocada o borracha. Es una vergüenza para los padres y para toda la familia.



El alcohol lo único que hace es desnihibir. Si chupa una polla borracha, es que quiere hacerlo sobria también.


----------



## Shy (Martes a la(s) 11:27 AM)

Los medios y los políticos no han podido hacer lo que hicieron con la manada de Pamplona porque todo cristo ha visto el vídeo, sólo por eso.


----------



## M. Priede (Martes a la(s) 11:30 AM)

Es lo que decía un tuitero el otro día: de repente se sintió mareada, se fue apoyando en diferentes pollas hasta que sin ella quererlo metió una en la boca. Pobre chica.


----------



## noseburbuja (Martes a la(s) 11:32 AM)

puta la madre puta la hija ....puta la manta que las cobija


----------



## Militarícese (Martes a la(s) 11:32 AM)

sebososabroso dijo:


> Ahora es cuando los padres se dan cuenta que su hija es puta, o muy reputa? O aún no?



Cuidado que en la dictadura en la que vivimos, a ver si empezamos a llamar las cosas por su nombre, este comentario es de cárcel.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (Martes a la(s) 11:34 AM)

Y otra: «La semana que viene me podéis follar entre todos».









Sociedad: - ♀ ¿De qué se queja la supuesta víctima de la manada de Castelldefelds si una semana antes les dijo en serio «me podéis follar entre todos»?


h t t p s://okdiario.com/ AUDIOS EXCLUSIVOS Una víctima de ‘La Manada de Castelldefels’: «Chicos, la semana que viene me podéis follar entre todos» La víctima declara el día 12 en un juzgado de Gavá La manada de Castelldefels a una víctima tras violarla grupalmente: «Eres una campeona» De los...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Talosgüevos (Martes a la(s) 11:45 AM)

TDS PTS DESDE LA MÁS TIERNA INFANCIA, TDS PTS!!! Y somos tan retrasadlos que hasta las dejamos ser CHARO-JUEZAS, CHARO-FISCALES… 

Cuando procesan a ESTA ZORRA DE
MIERDA???


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Talosgüevos (Martes a la(s) 11:48 AM)

Aún es capaz de decir que la culpa es de no haber dado educación sexual con prácticas en el colegio, que ella no sabía que eso era una polla.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (Martes a la(s) 11:52 AM)

Shy dijo:


> Los medios y los políticos no han podido hacer lo que hicieron con la manda de Pamplona porque todo cristo ha visto el vídeo, sólo por eso.



En twitter todavía sigue

Yo lo vi en su momento y el que abusaba no era el chaval.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (Martes a la(s) 11:54 AM)

Mi hijita del alma no es pvta, me lo ha dicho ella.


----------



## Dave Bowman (Martes a la(s) 11:56 AM)

gallofino dijo:


> Ella, según cuenta la noticia, les dijo: papa, mama ya sabéis que yo no soy así



Yo no soy puta, os lo cuento yo!

Lo mejor de todo es eso. La tia se come un rabo en plena pista (a saber cuantas veces ha hecho algo similar o peor) y en cuanto la cazan miente a sus propios padres.


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (Martes a la(s) 12:00 PM)

Este chaval y los portugueses de Asturias se han librado por los vídeos que las autoridades no han podido hacer desaparecer (recordemos que incluso metieron miedo con que podía ser delito de pedofilia guardar el vídeo de la mamadora).

Si alguna vez os veis en la situación de que las autoridades os van a hacer entregar algo, haced *copia *de todo. Los subnormales del Prenda y compañía no lo hicieron y mirad como les fue.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (Martes a la(s) 12:03 PM)

PonteDeRodillas dijo:


> Este chaval y los portugueses de Asturias se han librado por los vídeos que las autoridades no han podido hacer desaparecer (recordemos que incluso metieron miedo con que podía ser delito de pedofilia guardar el vídeo de la mamadora).
> 
> Si alguna vez os veis en la situación de que las autoridades os van a hacer entregar algo, haced *copia *de todo. Los subnormales del Prenda y compañía no lo hicieron y mirad como les fue.



Tienen el vídeo, de hecho el Josele también lo tuvo, pero el mongol de abogado se achantó, lo primero que hay que hacer es soltar el vídeo y que se haga viral y BOOOOOM


----------



## AbrilSinFlores (Martes a la(s) 12:26 PM)

Lo peor es la mentira, y la madre buscando su minuto de gloria entre ellos también políticos con agenda fija.

Eso es lo repugnante, se equivocó pues sí, eso no se hace en esos lugares a la vista de todos, pero lo de la educación sexual es un fail tremendo, están creando personas que no saben controlar sus impulsos y encima en público.

Mierda de sociedad nos está quedando.


----------



## alex_alex (Martes a la(s) 12:29 PM)

PonteDeRodillas dijo:


> Este chaval y los portugueses de Asturias se han librado por los vídeos que las autoridades no han podido hacer desaparecer (recordemos que incluso metieron miedo con que podía ser delito de pedofilia guardar el vídeo de la mamadora).
> 
> Si alguna vez os veis en la situación de que las autoridades os van a hacer entregar algo, haced *copia *de todo. Los subnormales del Prenda y compañía no lo hicieron y mirad como les fue.



Cuál es el de los portugueses?


----------



## Dj Puesto (Martes a la(s) 12:38 PM)

sebososabroso dijo:


> Ahora es cuando los padres se dan cuenta que su hija es puta, o muy reputa? O aún no?



El padre seguramente esté haciendo un ejercicio de autoconvencimiento repitiéndose a diario "mi hija no es puta, mi hija no es puta" como un mantra , la madre seguramente siga pensando digan lo que digan que su pobre hija fue drogada , violada y que el patriarcado y blablabla.

Es complicado tener una hija hoy en día, por un lado sabes que va a vivir la vida en modo fácil, no es tan difícil como colocar a un varón que se han invertido los papeles y ahora eres tú como padre el que te tiene que dar la dote. Por otro, es imprescindible el día que nace hacerse con un buen winchester o recortada porque en algún momento te va a hacer falta con sus amigues, novies....


----------



## brickworld (Martes a la(s) 12:43 PM)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> El padre seguramente esté haciendo un ejercicio de autoconvencimiento repitiéndose a diario "mi hija no es puta, mi hija no es puta" como un mantra , la madre seguramente siga pensando digan lo que digan que su pobre hija fue drogada , violada y que el patriarcado y blablabla.
> 
> Es complicado tener una hija hoy en día, por un lado sabes que va a vivir la vida en modo fácil, no es tan difícil como colocar a un varón que se han invertido los papeles y ahora eres tú como padre el que te tiene que dar la dote. Por otro, es imprescindible el día que nace hacerse con un buen winchester o recortada porque en algún momento te va a hacer falta con sus amigues, novies....



Con que sea educada BIEN no hacen falta más mierdas, educada bien y no EN PROGREZ MENTAL Y EN EL MODERNISMO 
Bueno eso y unas buenas clases de artes marciales para todos los amigos moronegritos que seguro que no son tan amables como los blanquitos


----------



## Sergey Vodka (Martes a la(s) 12:47 PM)

Lo importante de la noticia es que no necesitó agarrarse a un pene de los que grababan, para no caerse con otro pene en la boca


----------



## NewAge (Martes a la(s) 12:48 PM)

Me faltan los BOOOMMMM y BRVVVVTAAALLL!!!

Al final todo se sabe, son putas y reputas....cosas del empoderamiento, supongo.


----------



## Benedicto Camela (Martes a la(s) 12:49 PM)

ProfessorSnuggles dijo:


> Aplíquese el principio inapelable de Montero y sus votontos: en todo conflicto hombre-mujer es culpable la parte que tiene pene. Siguiente caso ...



Excepto que sea la mujer la que tiene el pene.


----------



## Benedicto Camela (Martes a la(s) 12:51 PM)

Yomateix dijo:


> En este caso había múltiples testigos y grabaciones. Pero si se llega a liar con dos en un coche o en la parte de atrás de la discoteca y luego denuncia lo de la sumisión porque alguien la haga grabado y suba a las redes un trozo sesgado.....a ver quien demuestra que no es violación o que no la han amenazado, porque ya no hace falta que diga que no, ni que se la vea precisamente obligada en la grabación. Hoy en día con el solo si es si, no importa que te digan si, has de poder demostrarlo....y a ver como lo demuestras cuando las grabaciones son ilegales (lógicamente) y además con decir que un minuto después dijo que no....Hoy cualquier hombre puede terminar en la cárcel porque una mujer quiera limpiar su imágen después de haber hecho algo de lo que se arrepiente por haberse dado a conocer en las redes. Además como las denuncias falsas no existen (esto no se considera denuncia falsa) estos casos se van a seguir dando, en algunos se demostrará que son falsos y en otros que no se pueda demostrar, esa persona puede terminar unos cuantos años en la cárcel sin haber hecho realmente nada.
> 
> Quien viole que lo pague, con dureza además. Pero que se pueda condenar por condenar sin pruebas reales porque la palabra de una mujer valga mucho más que la de un hombre.....peculiar concepto de "igualdad" tiene el feminismo, es el mismo concepto de "igualdad" que critican que tenía el machismo, pero uno se critica y el otro se aplaude.



Moraleja: Mejor paga a las putas lo pactado por el servicio, cuando lo necesites, que intentar ir buscando saldos por las discotecas. Lo barato sale caro.


----------



## Dj Puesto (Martes a la(s) 12:51 PM)

brickworld dijo:


> Con que sea educada BIEN no hacen falta más mierdas, educada bien y no EN PROGREZ MENTAL Y EN EL MODERNISMO
> Bueno eso y unas buenas clases de artes marciales para todos los amigos moronegritos que seguro que no son tan amables como los blanquitos



Ya no educas tu a tus hijos... los primeros años todavía puedes inculcar algo, luego son presa de maestros progres, sociedad progre, medios progres y en cuando entran en la adolescencia eres su viejo facha carca al que odian con todas sus fuerzas y precisamente hacen este tipo de cosas, chupar rabos de negro en discotecas y que las graben solo para ver si te da un infarto.


----------



## LetalFantasy (Martes a la(s) 12:57 PM)

zirick dijo:


> El PSOE metió la mano pero al final se va conociendo la verdad.
> No será publicado en los medios habituales de comunicación ya que están a sueldo y puede dañar la imagen del partido.



El papi de la nena es del PSC.


----------



## Charo afgana (Martes a la(s) 1:09 PM)

Vamos, que es una warra,

ya lo sabía España entera,

menos la madre.


----------



## bondiappcc (Martes a la(s) 1:19 PM)

gallofino dijo:


> Baia baia baia…resulta que hay un giro de guión y alguien contó una mentirijilla para que papa y mama no le dieran la bronca.
> Pero bueno, el daño ya está hecho, el chaval casi fue lapidado y ella santificada gracias a las magníficas leyes de nuestro país.
> 
> 
> ...



El enlace bueno es éste: 








Els Mossos descarten agressió sexual en la fel·lació de la discoteca Waka


Els Mossos d’Esquadra descarten que la fel·lació a la discoteca Waka, a Sant Quirze del Vallès, sigui un cas d’agressió sexual. El cos policial investiga des




www.rac1.cat





Els Mossos descarten agressió sexual en la fel·lació de la discoteca Waka


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (Martes a la(s) 1:36 PM)

Yo a la cría si es buena feladora, le doy 200 pavos, montero dice que es libre de elegir sesuamente. Yo con Ireno.


----------



## Joloan (Martes a la(s) 1:38 PM)

Se que no va a ocurrir, pero les tendrían que cobrar lo que ha costado la investigación y los daños al chaval y a la discoteca, todo por no reconocer que se comió un rabo delante de todo el pueblo, pero tranquilos que aún habrá un pagafantas para la feladora en su mismo pueblo.


----------



## skan (Martes a la(s) 1:40 PM)

Esta noticia no le gusta a Ireno Montera.


----------



## skan (Martes a la(s) 1:41 PM)

treblinca dijo:


> Ya hay que ser degenerada para hacer una mamada delante de todo el mundo sin estar colocada o borracha. Es una vergüenza para los padres y para toda la familia.



Al contrario, todas las mujeres deberían ir por ahí haciendo mamadas. Lo que no deben hacer es poner denuncias falsas.


----------



## pandiella (Martes a la(s) 1:42 PM)

si el pavo estaba borracho/drogado, y la pava, no, aun habiendo consentimiento mutuo, deberia ser un caso de violacion


----------



## Adelaido (Martes a la(s) 1:48 PM)

Quiero correrme con las imágenes. 

Quiero correrme CON ESOS PIESES DE CHORTI QUE TIENE.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (Martes a la(s) 1:51 PM)

El chico deberia denunciarla a ella por abuso, porque se veia claramente que se tiraba a su pollita de niñato sin pensarselo dos veces.
¿O es que él no tiene derecho a ser protegido de abusos sexuales por parte de una criaja? (PREGUNTA RETÓRICA).

Para mi, personalmente que una tia o tio disfrute alocadamente de su sexualidad es totalmente irrelevante. No califica ni a uno ni a otro, ni ella es una puta ni él un machote. Son dos personas que se han dejado llevar por su química cerebral y ancestral que antepone el placer, el morbo y el instinto primario al razonamiento lógico (que en su edad, es lo menos predominante).

Ahora bien... que una tia disfrute alocadamente de su sexualidad y luego vaya "arrepintiendose" y poniendo excusas y utilizando las torticeras leyes feminazis para excusarse de su conducta y perjudicar al otro con el que alocadamente disfrutaban a priori, los dos, libres de su sexualidad, la convierte en una hipócrita, una delincuente y una sinvergüenza como la cuchipandi de retrasadas que presiden el ministerio del feminazismo.

Si se es un tio o tia ligera o ligero de cascos, se asume y punto. La adolescencia es una fase loca donde se hace y prueba, en general de todo. Lo que ocurre que ahora hay cámaras por todos los putos sitios y aparte de salir a la luz abusos sexuales deleznables que deben ser investigados y castigados si se prueban adecuadamente, también se producen exageraciones de conductas que han ocurrido toda la vida como el caso este.


----------



## Gonzalor (Martes a la(s) 1:58 PM)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> El papi de la nena es del PSC.



Jojojo, ya me parecía a mí que no era la primera polla que se comía, seguramente habrá visto a su padre hacérselo muchas veces a los indepes.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (Martes a la(s) 2:09 PM)

Adelaido dijo:


> Quiero correrme con las imágenes.
> 
> Quiero correrme CON ESOS PIESES DE CHORTI QUE TIENE.



Si joder SIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## Limón (Martes a la(s) 2:10 PM)

FilibustHero dijo:


> La habían echado una droga que no deja rastro. Y el hecho de que no hayan encontrado rastros de drogas es la prueba definitiva de que le han echado esa droga. Ahora solo hace falta cambiar las leyes para que cuando aparezcan pruebas tan contundentes (ausencia de pruebas) se pueda encarcelar a los culpables.




Te dicen que "la ausencia de prueba no es prueba de la ausencia" y te meten 15 años.
Fatxa!!


----------



## PLS--palasaca (Martes a la(s) 2:18 PM)

Que la indignación no nos nuble el foco.

¿Hay que seguir dilapidando recursos (humanos y materiales) en mantener a flote el fondo y la forma de una LIVdG que hace años ya ha demostrado que no es funcional para el grueso de la sociedad?


----------



## BUMBUM (Martes a la(s) 2:22 PM)

A ver, que os estáis equivocando, la chica hace lo que hace porque vive en una sociedad machista.
En el islam no le hubiera pasado.


----------



## Gonzalor (Martes a la(s) 2:24 PM)

PLS--palasaca dijo:


> Que la indignación no nos nuble el foco.
> 
> ¿Hay que seguir dilapidando recursos (humanos y materiales) en mantener a flote el fondo y la forma de una LIVdG que hace años ya ha demostrado que no es funcional para el grueso de la sociedad?



Solo es funcional para unos cuantos políticos y varios miles de funcicharos enchufadas que trabajan en sus chiringuitos.


----------



## George Orwell (Martes a la(s) 2:26 PM)

Nadie, - repito- nadie lo podía haber imaginado.


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (Martes a la(s) 2:36 PM)

alex_alex dijo:


> Cuál es el de los portugueses?











Violación múltiple en Gijón: la policía cree que las denunciantes subieron voluntariamente, pero investiga qué paso dentro


En su primera declaración ante la jueza, los cuatro detenidos han negado los hechos y afirman que las relaciones fueron "consentidas".




www.lasexta.com












Las jóvenes que denunciaron la agresión sexual en Gijón «están firmes en su declaración y se sienten amparadas»


El Principado señala que si la jueza no hubiera visto indicios de delito, dos de los acusados no estarían en prisión a la espera de juicio | La jueza envía a prisión a d




www.elcomercio.es












La Audiencia Provincial autoriza que los dos portugueses acusados de agresión sexual en Gijón queden en libertad bajo fianza


La instrucción judicial avanza con los cuatro en la calle, pero con una orden de alejamiento de las denunciantes y con el pasaporte retirado




www.elcomercio.es







Dos tremendísimas putas (creo que una asturiana y otra vasca) se suben un viernes al cuarto de cuatro turistas portugueses en un hotel de Gijón, por lo visto para pintarse las uñas, y presuntamente acaban fornicando entre todos.

Las tipas se van, le cuentan el chisme a un amigo y éste les aconseja que denuncien. Se devuelven para el hotel y llaman a la policía. A las tipas las mandan al hospital (supongo que a Cabueñes) mientras que a los portugueses los detienen ese sábado. Están flipando porque todo había sido consentido y las tipas se habían ido cuando quisieron. Pues hasta el lunes detenidos esperando declarar ante una jueza (que creo que la conozco a la muy zorra inepta).

Al final los dos que estaban en el piso quedan directamente en libertad y los dos ligones que las acercaron al hotel quedan en prisión provisional en la cárcel de Villabona porque la jueza ''ve indicios de delito''. Por suerte esa puta jueza sustituta, que conocen todos los gijoneses que hayan pasado por el juzgado, es tan inútil que cualquier recurso tumba sus sentencias y los dos portugueses que quedaban ya están en Portugal.

Mientras ocurría todo el asunto, políticos y famosetes de todo tipo se pusieron a defender a las putas y a insultar a los portugueses. Pero todos se callaron la boca y empezaron a borrar comentarios en cuanto los portugueses dijeron que había vídeo, que lo iban a difundir y que iban a denunciar a todo Dios que los difamase.

Moraleja: Colabora lo justo con la policía pero no seas tonto y quédate con copia de todo. Si te van a mandar al infierno, amenaza con arrastrar a quien sea contigo.


----------



## Terminus (Martes a la(s) 2:36 PM)

Esa tiparraca ha intentado salvar su re-puta-ción sin importarle joder la vida al chaval


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (Martes a la(s) 2:46 PM)

PonteDeRodillas dijo:


> Violación múltiple en Gijón: la policía cree que las denunciantes subieron voluntariamente, pero investiga qué paso dentro
> 
> 
> En su primera declaración ante la jueza, los cuatro detenidos han negado los hechos y afirman que las relaciones fueron "consentidas".
> ...



El abogado y los tontos de la manada la cagaron pero bien, si hubieran sido listos... El ojete lamido por el prenda tendría que llegar a newsletter a todo el mundo


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (Martes a la(s) 2:54 PM)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Tienen el vídeo, de hecho el Josele también lo tuvo, pero el mongol de abogado se achantó, lo primero que hay que hacer es soltar el vídeo y que se haga viral y BOOOOOM



Pues son subnormales. Deberían subirlo anónimamente y esperar a que cambie la opinión pública (que cambia en cero coma). ¿De qué cojones tienen miedo?, ¿tan retrasados son todos los que los rodean que no saben usar vpn o irse a un sitio con acceso a Internet como una universidad pública y subirlo desde ahí sin dejar rastro?


----------



## Talosgüevos (Martes a la(s) 2:56 PM)

brickworld dijo:


> Con que sea educada BIEN no hacen falta más mierdas, educada bien y no EN PROGREZ MENTAL Y EN EL MODERNISMO
> Bueno eso y unas buenas clases de artes marciales para todos los amigos moronegritos que seguro que no son tan amables como los blanquitos



Tu debes ser RETRASADO MENTAL!!! No se puede educar bien a un hijo o hija, el colegio, las amistades, la sociedad … Y LA PUTA DE LA MADRE lo estropean. 

Lo de artes marciales ya termina de demostrar tu RETRASO, te piensas que es como en JOLIBOD??! Una zorra de 50 kilos le da una patada voladora a un mena y ya no se la folla??? S U B N O R M A L !!!!


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Scire (Martes a la(s) 3:06 PM)

Todo eso de la violación se ha quedado en otro vulgar vídeo porno.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (Martes a la(s) 3:09 PM)

dcisneros dijo:


> Vaya madre... Educando a su hija a ir chupando pollas y luego mintiendo como una zorra.



Se tenía que decir. 

FIN DEL HILO.


----------



## Talosgüevos (Martes a la(s) 3:10 PM)

Yo creo que muchos no se dan cuenta del problema, CUALQUIER ZORRA ,COMO LA PUTA DE PAMPLONA, puede inventarse una violacion, un abuso, que si droga en el colacao… Y JODER LA VIDA A LOS HOMBRES, encima si la pillan NO LA PROCESAN POR DENUNCIA FALSA, deberíamos tomarnos la justicia por nuestra mano, yo tengo claro que si una zorra me falsodenuncia tal y como salga de la cárcel HARÍA JUSTICIA DE LA BUENA!!!


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (Martes a la(s) 4:07 PM)

treblinca dijo:


> Ya hay que ser degenerada para hacer una mamada delante de todo el mundo sin estar colocada o borracha. Es una vergüenza para los padres y para toda la familia.



Yo sé lo que le pasaría a esa puta en la españa del XVI



me lo guardo para mí


----------



## MAESE PELMA (Martes a la(s) 4:12 PM)

yo no logro entender qué sacan de todo esto.

¿no puedes ir a un lugar privado y chuparle la polla al chaval con tranquilidad?

en fin... esto de transgredir normas porque sí siempre me ha resultado confuso.


----------



## terraenxebre (Martes a la(s) 4:13 PM)

sebososabroso dijo:


> Ahora es cuando los padres se dan cuenta que su hija es puta, o muy reputa? O aún no?



Ahora es cuando se sospecha que habría alguna coacción


----------



## Joaquim (Martes a la(s) 4:15 PM)

Ahora, que le den un poco mas al coco, a ver si se dan cuenta de una puta vez, que aquí la victima, es el chico, y la agresora sexual, es ella, cojones ya!!






Vejación y agresión sexual a hombre en una discoteca.


Estos días de Navidad, he estado un poco fuera de la actualidad, y del tema este apenas oí algo, pero me he puesto al día y he flipado, resulta que a un joven, blanco y supuestamente hetero, le vejan y agreden sexualmente con violencia en una discoteca, y la culpa es de el...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (Martes a la(s) 4:17 PM)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Y supongo que la fiscalia entra de una puta vez de oficio a investigar la denuncia falsa?



Jajajajajaja


----------



## MAESE PELMA (Martes a la(s) 4:19 PM)

Marcus Halberstam dijo:


> Recuerdo discutir con familiares cuando ocurrió el caso de la Manada.
> 
> Su argumento era: es *absolutamente imposible* que una chica joven acceda a montarse una orgía con unos desconocidos.
> 
> Gran parte de la población vive en un mundo de fantasía...



esos familiares tenían más de 50 años? porque ahí está la explicación. para mucha gente de antes, ANTES era imposible que una mujer hiciese eso. es cierto.

¿comerle el culo a un sevillano gordo? lo describes y suena a patología mental, no a práctica sexual.


----------



## Chatarrero (Martes a la(s) 4:20 PM)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Y supongo que la fiscalia entra de una puta vez de oficio a investigar la denuncia falsa?



Hoy no, mañana.



MAESE PELMA dijo:


> ¿comerle el culo a un sevillano gordo? lo describes y suena a patología mental, no a práctica sexual.


----------



## Anka Motz (Martes a la(s) 4:25 PM)

gallofino dijo:


> Baia baia baia…resulta que hay un giro de guión y alguien contó una mentirijilla para que papa y mama no le dieran la bronca.
> Pero bueno, el daño ya está hecho, el chaval casi fue lapidado y ella santificada gracias a las magníficas leyes de nuestro país.
> 
> 
> ...




Pues, parece que han censurado la noticia







Raro, no????? 
Ellos que se les llena la boca, con la libertad y derechos...


----------



## Joaquim (Martes a la(s) 4:27 PM)

dcisneros dijo:


> Vaya madre... Educando a su hija a ir chupando pollas y luego mintiendo como una zorra.



Y si se queda embarazada, la culpa es del Farmacéutico, que vende test de embarazo defectuosos (basado en casos reales)


----------



## Anka Motz (Martes a la(s) 4:29 PM)

Los Mossos descartan la agresión sexual en el caso de la menor grabada en la discoteca Waka


Las primeras investigaciones de los Mossos descartan que la mujer, cuyo video se viralizó, estuviera drogada, tal y como afirmó a sus padres.




theobjective.com


----------



## Joaquim (Martes a la(s) 4:30 PM)

Anka Motz dijo:


> Pues, parece que han censurado la noticia
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1323528
> 
> ...



Y nos alertan de las Faik Nius esas; ha dicho algo ya Anita Pastor en New Trola? Llevaba el chico dos capas de calzoncillos?


----------



## DonManuel (Martes a la(s) 4:55 PM)

Se sabe si se la metió hasta la campanilla? Las anginas? Le comió los huevos? Espero haberte ayudado.


----------



## Covid-8M (Martes a la(s) 5:01 PM)

Lo mejor es que segun los medios hizo un tratamiento para casos de violacion. A saber que mierdas tomo. Imagino que algun medicamento contra VIH. 

Los Mossos no consideran agresión sexual la felación de una menor grabada en la discoteca Waka de Sabadell


----------



## Strokeholm (Martes a la(s) 5:06 PM)

Estaba claro...


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (Martes a la(s) 5:07 PM)

felaciones no consentidas: hombres violados por stripers en los espectaculos porno


todos lo hemos visto en alguna ocasion, en alguna discoteca, festivales porno, fiestas patronales, despedida, la striper saca a un chico al escenario, a este no le hace ninguna gracia, se hace el remolon pero acaba cediendo y sube, alli le baja los pantalones y le hace una felacion, hay...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## jaimitoabogado (Martes a la(s) 5:48 PM)

Pero es que ella no es así que me lo ha dicho .


----------



## Alatristeando (Martes a la(s) 5:56 PM)

No os extrañe que el chico también fuera hijo de alguien metido en política o directamente tuviera algún tipo de contacto. Este caso tenía características comunes con los de Pamplona y Arandina. El chico se ha escapado de milagro.


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (Martes a la(s) 6:00 PM)

La mamada de la discoteca, el bulo del culo y tantas cuantas cosas más. 

Vivimos en uno de los mejores mundos posibles.


----------



## ironpipo (Martes a la(s) 6:01 PM)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> Descartan la agresión sexual, eh? Cuántos hequipos de himbestigasión han hecho falta para llegar a tan insólita conclusión?



Imagino que han hecho falta varias unidades de investigación, involucrar a muchos departamentos y visualizar horas y horas de material ilustrativo para comparar lo que es una mamada forzada y una mamada por gusto. Es probable que alguno/a de los especialistas haya dado ejemplos in situ a sus compañeros para lograr aclarar el caso.


----------



## Avioncito (Martes a la(s) 6:24 PM)

gallofino dijo:


> Baia baia baia…resulta que hay un giro de guión y alguien contó una mentirijilla para que papa y mama no le dieran la bronca.
> Pero bueno, el daño ya está hecho, el chaval casi fue lapidado y ella santificada gracias a las magníficas leyes de nuestro país.
> 
> 
> ...



Ale, que la mamá la siga defenfiendo jajajajajjaja, a ver ahora que excusa pone sobre su hija


----------



## bubba_zanetti (Martes a la(s) 6:47 PM)

Esto es serio. Luchemos contra los bulos y reportad.


----------



## Santirey (Martes a la(s) 8:00 PM)

Esperando rectificación por parte de la manada de payasas que metieron su sucia pata prejuzgando lo acontecido en su minúsculo cerebro bien reprogramado por la chusma feminazi


----------



## Santirey (Martes a la(s) 8:03 PM)

treblinca dijo:


> Ya hay que ser degenerada para hacer una mamada delante de todo el mundo sin estar colocada o borracha. Es una vergüenza para los padres y para toda la familia.



Pero es mucho peor, y debería ser encarcelada y saqueada por ello, el intentar tapar su verguenza acusando a alguien de un inexistente delito.


----------



## alex_alex (Martes a la(s) 8:10 PM)

PonteDeRodillas dijo:


> Violación múltiple en Gijón: la policía cree que las denunciantes subieron voluntariamente, pero investiga qué paso dentro
> 
> 
> En su primera declaración ante la jueza, los cuatro detenidos han negado los hechos y afirman que las relaciones fueron "consentidas".
> ...



Encontre esos enlaces pero me he quedado en porque los absuelven. Porque no siga delante el juicio... En ninguna parte he visto nada de eso. Me da la sensación que ellos siguen con su vida hasta que haya juicio ...


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (Martes a la(s) 8:13 PM)

alex_alex dijo:


> Encontre esos enlaces pero me he quedado en porque los absuelven. Porque no siga delante el juicio... En ninguna parte he visto nada de eso. Me da la sensación que ellos siguen con su vida hasta que haya juicio ...



Es que no se encuentra ya nada del tema. Ya te digo que en cuanto salió el tema del vídeo y de que iban a denunciar a los políticos, se dejó de hablar del caso.


----------



## javac (Martes a la(s) 8:35 PM)

Tal vez el chico debería denunciar a madre e hija por falso testimonio


----------



## Demi Grante (Martes a la(s) 8:45 PM)

La duda ofende


----------



## TylerDurden99 (Martes a la(s) 9:31 PM)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> El abogado y los tontos de la manada la cagaron pero bien, si hubieran sido listos... El ojete lamido por el prenda tendría que llegar a newsletter a todo el mundo



No, el ojete del prenda fue lamido por la señora y no a la inversa.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (Martes a la(s) 9:53 PM)

TylerDurden99 dijo:


> No, el ojete del prenda fue lamido por la señora y no a la inversa.



Se me fue el palabro, Tylersito


----------



## bondiappcc (Martes a la(s) 9:54 PM)

Covid-8M dijo:


> Lo mejor es que segun los medios hizo un tratamiento para casos de violacion. A saber que mierdas tomo. Imagino que algun medicamento contra VIH.
> 
> Los Mossos no consideran agresión sexual la felación de una menor grabada en la discoteca Waka de Sabadell



Jolgorio salido de madre.

Divina juventud...


----------



## Perrosachez (Martes a la(s) 10:12 PM)

bondiappcc dijo:


> Jolgorio salido de madre.
> 
> Divina juventud...



Jajaja


----------



## M.Karl (Martes a la(s) 10:30 PM)

¿Os dais cuenta que estáis al arbitrio de que cualquier hija de fruta os pueda meter en la cárcel sólo con su palabra? 

*Arbitrio=> Decisión personal o capricho en que se basa una forma de actuar, y que no obedece a los principios dictados por la razón, la lógica o las leyes.*


----------



## Uncle_Jimmy (Martes a la(s) 10:44 PM)

No estaba bajo los efectos de las drogas, estaba bajo los efectos de las pollas


----------



## keler (Martes a la(s) 10:47 PM)

Yo aún veo indicios de delitos y nada concluyente, que nadie cante victoria que un buen abogado con esta última ley puede hacer virguerías.

La presunta víctima que practica la felación y su mamá estarán avergonzadas y heridas en su orgullo, es cuando más peligrosa es una mujer, ojo.


----------



## Dadaista (Martes a la(s) 10:49 PM)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Que esperais si la mentira esta establecida como norma en todos los estamentos de la sociedad ? quizas haya que empezar a castigar la mentira...



Las mujeres nunca mienten, lo dijo una vicepresidenta, (en realidad se escribe la vicepresidente pero bueno)


----------



## alex_alex (Martes a la(s) 11:24 PM)

PonteDeRodillas dijo:


> Es que no se encuentra ya nada del tema. Ya te digo que en cuanto salió el tema del vídeo y de que iban a denunciar a los políticos, se dejó de hablar del caso.



Sería bueno ver en qué acabo el tema... Me he quedado con la duda. La verdad que estos xasosnoos sigo por si algún día me pasa Ami...


----------



## pamplinero (Martes a la(s) 11:54 PM)

Es decir, segun el informe toxicologico, el grumo no es drogaina.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (Martes a la(s) 11:56 PM)

gallofino dijo:


> Baia baia baia…resulta que hay un giro de guión y alguien contó una mentirijilla para que papa y mama no le dieran la bronca.
> Pero bueno, el daño ya está hecho, el chaval casi fue lapidado y ella santificada gracias a las magníficas leyes de nuestro país.
> 
> 
> ...



opiniones destacadas....
bibiana aido: si en lugar de ser mossos fuesen mossas serian de fiar.
antonio maestre: los examenes toxicologicos son falocratas y heteropatriarcales.
papa franzisko: los caminos del machismo son inescrutables....

la realidad...es una guarra (que no es un crimen, pero que no mienta)


----------



## Colonoscopio (Miércoles a la(s) 12:25 AM)

A saco contra ella y contra el cameraman que hizo el vídeo


----------



## Papo de luz (Miércoles a la(s) 12:28 AM)

En los paises moros para devolver la honra a la familia matan a la mujer. En España le cargan el muerto al hombre. Dos extremos de la misma mentalidad oriental.


----------



## Play_91 (Miércoles a la(s) 1:08 AM)

Una promiscua comiendo polla en disco, vaya novedad no me jodas. Lo difícil hoy día es encontrar a una que no lo haga.


----------



## jaimitoabogado (Miércoles a la(s) 1:28 AM)

dcisneros dijo:


> Vaya madre... Educando a su hija a ir chupando pollas y luego mintiendo como una zorra.



Si así es la hija la madre será la pionera .


----------



## Soundblaster (Miércoles a la(s) 1:34 AM)

recordad amigos, hagais lo que hagais grabadlo todo y ante la menor dida, difundidlo siempre, es garantia de supervivencia


----------



## Manteka (Miércoles a la(s) 1:35 AM)

Le habrán puesto burundanga en el colacao, que después no se detecta.


----------



## Nefersen (Miércoles a la(s) 2:41 AM)

La pobre e inocente niña fue coaccionada por el machismo del chico, siendo forzada a la felatio en contra de su voluntad. ¿Quién habla de drogas? Es un claro caso de agresión. Ella siente miedo ante la violencia machista, y se ve forzada a hacerlo. No hay nada más que discutir.


----------



## ashe (Miércoles a la(s) 3:03 AM)

Luego se preguntan porque muchos hombres no quieren saber nada de la mujer..

Algunos con que legalicen los vientres de alquiler nos conformamos


----------



## dac1 (Miércoles a la(s) 3:05 AM)

sebososabroso dijo:


> Ahora es cuando los padres se dan cuenta que su hija es puta, o muy reputa? O aún no?



No no a mi nena lan dao una droga nuevaaa


----------



## eL PERRO (Miércoles a la(s) 5:19 AM)

Centenares de comentarios de SUBNORMALES dandose golpecitos en el pecho con que si puta y warra, pero SIN DECIR NI MEDIA CONTRA LAS LEYES ANTIHOMBRES QUE NO PIENSA DEROGAR JITANOBOCS


----------



## Kabraloka (Miércoles a la(s) 8:01 AM)

disculpas de la madre retractándose de lo que ha dicho?

en el siglo XXV, ah no, nunca...


----------



## Perrosachez (Miércoles a la(s) 8:28 AM)

Nefersen dijo:


> La pobre e inocente niña fue coaccionada por el machismo del chico, siendo forzada a la felatio en contra de su voluntad. ¿Quién habla de drogas? Es un claro caso de agresión. Ella siente miedo ante la violencia machista, y se ve forzada a hacerlo. No hay nada más que discutir.



Jaja


----------



## midelburgo (Miércoles a la(s) 8:33 AM)

Ahora solo falta que salgan los mossos diciendo que han sufrido todo tipo de presiónes "desde arriba" para declarar que si había agresión sexual hacía la chica.
Al menos esta historia aumentará el turismo basura de británicos buscando su Magaluf. Es la nueva estrategia jinetera, a ver si el PSOE se da cuenta... Además de argentinizacion, cubanizacion.


----------



## Perrosachez (Miércoles a la(s) 8:38 AM)

midelburgo dijo:


> Ahora solo falta que salgan los mossos diciendo que han sufrido todo tipo de presiónes "desde arriba" para declarar que si había agresión sexual hacía la chica.
> Al menos esta historia aumentará el turismo basura de británicos buscando su Magaluf. Es la nueva estrategia jinetera del PSOE.



Así es


----------



## sinoesporlasbuenas... (Miércoles a la(s) 8:44 AM)

Bueno ya savemos de que va el asunto


----------



## Mentalharm (Miércoles a la(s) 8:45 AM)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Y supongo que la fiscalia entra de una puta vez de oficio a investigar la denuncia falsa?



Denuncia falsa? Ha sido una equivocación... Sin maldad ninguna


----------



## Willvanperez (Miércoles a la(s) 8:56 AM)

Lo dicho TDS PTS


----------



## furia porcina (Miércoles a la(s) 10:47 AM)

FilibustHero dijo:


> La habían echado una droga que no deja rastro. Y el hecho de que no hayan encontrado rastros de drogas es la prueba definitiva de que le han echado esa droga. Ahora solo hace falta cambiar las leyes para que cuando aparezcan pruebas tan contundentes (ausencia de pruebas) se pueda encarcelar a los culpables.



Esas drogas provocan sumisión, es decir tienen por objetivo poner a la víctima en modo estrella de mar y así podérsela follar sin que ni siquiera se acuerde de nada.

Chupar pollas en medio de la pista de baile no es precisamente una acción producto de una sumisión química.


----------

